# Britney Spears trennt sich von Adnan Ghalib



## Tokko (3 März 2008)

.








*Britney Spears* hat sich, wieder einmal, von ihrem Paparazzo-Lover *Adnan Ghalib* getrennt.
Grund sollen diverse eindeutige SMS-Nachrichten von anderen Frauen sein, die sie auf *Ghalib's* Handy gefunde hatte.
Daraufhin soll *Britney* dessen *iPhone* in ihren Pool und *Adnan* aus ihrem Haus geworfen haben.

Hinzu kommt dass *Adnan* erst kürzlich mit 2 anderen Frauen gesehen wurde, wobei er wohl zumindest mit einer davon sehr vertraut schien.
Wie die britische *Sun* in Bezug auf eine anonyme Quelle berichtet habe *Adnan* behauptet diese Frau sei nur eine Freundin, was *Britney* aber nur noch wütender gemacht habe.
Ob es sich bei der betreffenden Frau um die Absenderin der SMS-Nachrichten handelte ist aber nicht bekannt.

Bleibt nun abzuwarten ob *Britney* es mit der Trennung diesmal wirklich ernst meint, es ist schliesslich nicht das erste Mal dass sie sich (angeblich) von *Ghalib* getrennt hat.​​
Quelle :
.www.real-fans.de
.


----------



## Katzun (3 März 2008)

na dann dauerts ja nicht mehr lang bis die nächsten "privat" bilder auftauchen werden.

:thx: for info


----------

